# 2013 Dikhololo MFs



## pagosajim

March is right around the corner - has anyone received notice from Dikhololo that we can pay our fees?

BTW, I just tried signing into their site in hopes of asking that question and am getting "blocked" or http 403 (forbidden) messages in both Firefox and IE.

Time to start worrying ?...


----------



## ira g

*Dik*

I sent an e-mail to Chris in the Finance Dept at Dik. We own 2 one bedroom red weeks and were told the MF for the 2 weeks totaled R4634 for 2013 and would not be payable before March. We will send in the credit card info late this week or early next week.


----------



## pagosajim

Last year they sent a form that included a place for credit card info as well as instructions for your deposit request (even though they ignored my request and deposited a week of their choosing  )

Maybe I'll just re-use that form for this year's payment and request.


----------



## JackieD

I sent my payment information on Tues night (2/28) they emailed me this morning that they have processed my payment and will deposit my week (credit card amount has not been been posted online yet).  I also received another email this morning saying that my requested deposit (red week) has been done (not posted to RCI yet)

Fastest response I've gotten in 12 yrs!

Jackie


----------



## Carolyn

JackieD said:


> I sent my payment information on Tues night (2/28) they emailed me this morning that they have processed my payment and will deposit my week (credit card amount has not been been posted online yet).  I also received another email this morning saying that my requested deposit (red week) has been done (not posted to RCI yet)
> 
> Fastest response I've gotten in 12 yrs!
> 
> Jackie



Who did you email?


----------



## JackieD

To pay the levy: 
Chris Mokoena
Financial Department   Dikhololo                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
fin@dikhololo.co.za 

Per my email back from Chris: contact Phylicia if you need any information about the deposit . smitp@dikhololo.co.za

My credit card still doesn't show being billed and my week isn't deposited in RCI as of yet (I know the deposit can take at least a week) but they assigned my week per their email.


----------



## ira g

I sent my credit card info the morning of 2/29. I have not received an e-mail back nor has my credit card been charged. Anyone have the weeks deposited in RCI yet?


----------



## pagosajim

ira g said:


> I sent my credit card info the morning of 2/29. I have not received an e-mail back nor has my credit card been charged. Anyone have the weeks deposited in RCI yet?



Probably a good sign.  I sent mine the same day and heard back on 3/2 that my credit card had been declined.  I had forgotten that each year I need to contact the CC company to notify of the transaction from SA.

I've asked them to resubmit and haven't heard/seen anything yet.


----------



## Carolinian

One thing that Dik members need to press the resort on is their policy of not letting members pay anything until about this time of year.  If members could pay more in advance they could hit the best exchange rates, and the resort could benefit by collecting some interest on holding the funds.  It is a win-win.  Exchange rates right now are pretty crappy compared to where they were not too many weeks ago.  This policy by Dik is pretty assinine for all concerned and it is costing their overseas members money.


----------



## DavidnJudy

What are the costs this year and what is the TPU that everyone is getting?


----------



## EJC

I was charged $310. USD on Monday March 5th for a 1-bdrm.


----------



## Carolinian

EJC said:


> I was charged $310. USD on Monday March 5th for a 1-bdrm.



A few weeks ago with the exchange rates then, it would have been ~$280.

That is how overseas members are getting hosed by Dik's refusal to take levy payments earlier than when they open them up.  Overseas members need to jerk their chain on that issue.


----------



## JoyC

Any updates on deposit and TPU for 1 br or 2br?

thanks


----------



## JackieD

my 1 BR - 14 TPU


----------



## JoyC

I was hoping for some improvement on TPU. I guess not. thanks JackieD


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds

*End of an era.....*

Too bad.  It was fun and well worth the money I spent on my two weeks but for 14 TPU points and it costs $300 it just no longer makes sense.  Add the $200 that RCI charges per trade along with $60 per year for membership and I'm looking at $560 for 7 days or $80 per night.  And with that I never see anymore good trades during the peak season when my kids are not in school.  So I gave my weeks back to Dik this week.  I actually put the paperwork in the mail so they will get it next week while I am enjoying my last great trade, a week in Waikiki.  I used an old week that had 26 points combined with another week that had 13.  The trade was 39 points total at Hilton Hawaiian Village, 1 bedroom full kitchen.  Had a blast trading a week for a week in Cabo, Scottsdale, San Diego, and Disneyland.  None of those places with the exception of Cabo still show now based on 14 TPU points for me when we can go.


----------



## dundey

Same here Reggie.  At one time we had 5 little grass shacks.  We sold a couple after black monday a few years back and got rid of another right before the switch to TPU's.  The 2 we held onto still traded well, but now with 10 and 11 TPU's respectively ( for SA school holiday peak weeks no less!!) it seemed time to part ways.  I thought about holding at least one to see if trade power ever comes back, but decided that if it ever happens, it will be easy enough to pick a week back up.

One is going back to the resort, the other is being sold currently.


----------



## mrsmusic

*PFD?*

Is it worth it to consider doing a points for deposit? How many points would it be?


----------



## jancpa

29500 for a 1 bedroom


----------



## mrsmusic

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## TAG

*Very smooth this year*

I completely forgot about my DIK maintenance fees this year.  I sent payment info on 4/15, got a response from DIK on 4/16 and it looks like my weeks have been banked with RCI.  

This is the smoothest, quickest, easiest experience I've had paying my DIK MF.


----------



## davecon3

MF's can also be paid at WWW.mountamanzi.com for dikhololo. I have done it the past few years with no problems.


----------



## shar

Perhaps Dik is paying more attention this year, because at the end of last year they finally wanted me to pay my 2012 fees. The problem was that I had tried to pay in March, April and May of 2011. I told them to late as I no longer wanted the unit and they could just take it back as RCI would no longer give me full exchange power. They never responded to my emails in early 2011 when I wanted to pay. Someone should have lost their job. I even had a person at Dik asking another person to help me and still no response. So they lost money.   

Maybe my emails and proof that they had not accepted my money when I wanted to pay has changed their reaction time.

Shar


----------



## tonigirl3

*after 17 days, weeks still NOT deposited*

Very, very disappointed in Dikhololo handling of my 2 weeks. Payment for maintenance showed up on Aug.11. As of today, August 28, weeks are still not deposited into my RCI account.


----------

